# Cits ... >  IR uztvērējs

## kvaris

Sveiki!

Nupat nopirku IR uztvērēju, kas reaģē tikai uz IR starojumu, kas modulēts ar 38 kHz frekvenci. Uztvērējs redzams attēlā:
[img]C:\Documents%20and%20Settings\Varis\Desktop\TFM-5360.jpg[/img]
Es it kā pieslēdzu barošanu, bet ārā nekas nenāk tad, kad laižu virsū modulētu starojumu. Starojumu es modulēju, IR diodi pieslēdzot pie 555 Taimera, kas ieslēgts astabilajā režīmā. Kas par vainu? Vēl bija tāds joks, ka tad, kad barošanu 555 taimerim atslēdzu, tad Outputā uztvērējam pastāvīgi bija loģiskais vieninieks.
Lūdzu, palīdziet.  ::   ::

----------


## Andrejs

šitam datčikam  atktīva  ir "0". 
1. pārbaudi 555 taimera frekvenci.
2. pārbaudi vai viņš neuztver pa "malām" - jebkura IR diode raida ari uz sāniem un uz aizmuguri - uzmauc  tai kembriku!

----------


## karloslv

Tieši tā arī viņam jāstrādā, kā aprakstīji - kad uztver, izejā ir 0, kad neuztver, +5V.

----------


## kvaris

Paldies, ļaudis!  ::

----------


## kvaris

Sveiki!

Vēl viens jautājums - kāpēc ir tā, ka, atslēdzot 555 taimerim spriegumu, signāls paceļas vieniniekā (to es tagad saprotu), bet, atvienojot infrasarkano diodi no 555 taimera, signāls nepaceļas un paliek nulles stāvoklī? Tas nozīmē, ka sensors jūt arī signālus no taimera?

----------


## Velko

IR moduļi ir diezgan jūtīgi pret trokšņiem barošanā. Ja izmanto vienu barošanas avotu abiem - viss var gadīties.

Datašītā droši vien ir norādīta pieslēgšanas shēma ar visu barošanas filtru.

----------

